# Constable Chelsey Robinson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Constable Chelsey Robinson

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Royal Canadian Mounted Police
Federal*
End of Watch: Monday, June 21, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 7 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, June 21, 2010
*Incident Location:* Alberta
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Chelsey Robinson was killed in an automobile accident while looking for a drunk driver in Edmonton, Alberta.

She had received reports that a drunk driver was traveling in the wrong direction on Highway 16 at 12:35 am. As she attempted to locate the car her patrol car collided with a tractor trailer at the intersection of Highway 16 and Range Road 15.

Responding units located her patrol car in a nearby ditch. She was transported to a hospital in Edmonton where she succumbed to her injuries a short time later.

Constable Robinson had served with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for only seven months.
Agency Contact Information
Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1200 Vanier Parkway
Ottawa, ON K1A 0R2

Phone: (519) 640-7267

_*Please contact the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Constable Robinson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Constable


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Que vingt-cinq... MERDE.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, she was only 25 years old...

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Constable Robinson.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very Sad...Her whole career ahead of her, RIP


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Ya, she was only 25 years old...
> 
> RIP


Heartache. Sorry for your loss up North.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Sad. Far too Young

Rest In Peace


----------



## PemC (Jun 23, 2010)

Condolences to family and friends, whether blood, blue or those who knew. Rest well, Constable.


----------

